# Vistas de Budapest



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Belleza de ciudad Budapest. Excelente secuencia de fotos. Gracias por compartir Gorcha.


----------



## Martinni (Oct 17, 2008)

De ensueño Budapest, con el Danubio cruzando la ciudad 
Exelentes fotos Gorcha2, gracias por compartir con nosotros  ... y tambien como venden turísticamente por Europa del Este a Perú.


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

gracias por sus comentarios, me alegra q les haya gustado las fotos , un saludo


----------



## quipu (Sep 4, 2009)

Esto fue lo que me gusto mucho de Budapest:










banos termales Szchenyi. Uno de los tantos que hay en Budapest. Solo se ve una de las piscinas en esta foto pero hay tres...


----------

